# Stihl ms290 vs. ms280



## Creek-Chub (Dec 6, 2009)

What's the deal here fellas?  Aside from a description or two that doesn't really mean much to me (Intelligent engine management technology, blah blah blah) it appears that the ms280 is a slightly smaller, slightly lighter saw than the ms290 - but costs about $120 more.  I'm assuming there is more to it?  What gives?


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 6, 2009)

Not sure, but for $120 more you might as well have a 361.


----------



## Creek-Chub (Dec 6, 2009)

Nah, I'm not buying one.  Reason I ask, is that my old man got talked into a 280 by the dealer.  I've used the saw quite a bit, and figure its about time to pony up some coin for my own saw.  I'm leaning towards the 290 or a Dolmar, started looking at pricing, and thought ; What the hell?  This thing is smaller than the 290, and isn't some fancy pro saw, so what gives?


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Dec 6, 2009)

I went around and around on this........this that....J-red, Husky Stihl, Dolmar. My budget was less than $400.00 so the MS361 was out (my first choice) $649.00 18" bar jeeez I wish.
I went and looked at them all MS280, 290, 310. I found a Dolmar dealer less than 6 miles away ....Dolmar 5100s  $379.00 (May 2008), now that 5100s is now $429.00 and still cheaper than the overrated MS280.
It's more money than the MS290....but you have to decide. 


WB


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Dec 6, 2009)

Here are perfectly paired saws, STIHL.... Dolmar they all cut like ***** apes.... 

WB


----------



## smokinj (Dec 6, 2009)

290 stihl #1 seller 56cc and if your not cutting 20hrs a week evey week of the year its is a great saw, cant speak about the 280 havent ran one of those.....Big red right that 361 just ROCKS it will run a 20in. bar as well as any saw I have had including a 460..
but the 460 show up with a bigger bar.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 6, 2009)

Creek-Chub said:
			
		

> Nah, I'm not buying one.  Reason I ask, is that my old man got talked into a 280 by the dealer.  I've used the saw quite a bit, and figure its about time to pony up some coin for my own saw.  I'm leaning towards the 290 or a Dolmar, started looking at pricing, and thought ; What the hell?  This thing is smaller than the 290, and isn't some fancy pro saw, so what gives?



It's got a white handle which leads me to believe that if it's not a pro saw it's at least German made. . . I dunno.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 6, 2009)

WOODBUTCHER said:
			
		

> I went around and around on this........this that....J-red, Husky Stihl, Dolmar. My budget was less than $400.00 so the MS361 was out (my first choice) $649.00 18" bar jeeez I wish.
> I went and looked at them all MS280, 290, 310. I found a Dolmar dealer less than 6 miles away ....Dolmar 5100s  $379.00 (May 2008), now that 5100s is now $429.00 and still cheaper than the overrated MS280.
> It's more money than the MS290....but you have to decide.
> 
> ...



This is a well beaten horse, but the 290 is a 56cc saw while the Dolmer 5100 is a 50cc.  While discussing the porkyness of the 290 and the sveltness of the 5100 the fact that they are not in the same class never seems to come up.


----------



## Creek-Chub (Dec 6, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> Creek-Chub said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah.  Black handle.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 6, 2009)

Creek-Chub said:
			
		

> Bigg_Redd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The 280 I saw at the dealer yesterday had a white handle, and so does the the one on the Stihl website  http://stihlusa.com/chainsaws/MS280.html


----------



## Creek-Chub (Dec 6, 2009)

Gotcha.  Thought you were talking about where the  _other_ hand goes.


----------



## thinkxingu (Dec 6, 2009)

Creek--I'm not sure if it's a rampant problem, but I've been finding more and more website posts about the 5100 'blowing up.'  Not sure if it's one of those ratio things, where there are so many out there it's destined to be misused/mistreated or if it's one of those 'the squeaky wheel gets the grease,' but the same applies to the 290 (best-selling saw) and the only thing I've ever heard about that is weight vs. power.  Now that I think about it, other than the 'porkiness' Redd mentioned, I'm not sure I've ever read a complaint.

S


----------



## Kong (Dec 6, 2009)

I have had an 029-Super for about 5 years now and being essentially the same saw and the 290 I thought I'd chime in.  I can not compare it to a 280 because I've never used one but I can comment on your suggestion that you might be in the market for the 290.

At the moment I have three saws (just bought a used one) two of which my (adult) son and I have been using to cut 10~20 cords of wood per year.  The wood we cut is, in order of predominance, Elm, White Oak, Maple, Red Oak, then who knows what but no pine, no Poplar, no 'soft hard woods'.  Size wise the wood we cut for firewood is rarely over about 20" in diameter and most of it is closer to a foot.  We drop live trees and recent blow-overs.

The 029 is, in my opninion, underpowered for the 20" bar we often use on it but adequately powered for an 18" or 16" bar.  This is with full chisel chain.  As mentioned its is also a bulky saw but that isn't really a problem.  Mine has been a dependible saw but not flawless.  The saw has a preformed fuel line that is prone to cracking I am told and in fact mine broke last year killing the saw.  The fix (by the dealer) was completed in 2 days for less than $20.  Mine starts very easily and it is not objectionally loud.  Its fuel and oil consumption are neither good nor bad, just about what you'd expect.

So overall its a pretty good saw.  I wouldn't buy another one but I wouldn't tell anyone not to buy one either.  Let me tell you a short story.  Both my mid-30's son and I are about the same size and neither of us has ever weighed over 170 pounds in our lives.  I'm stronger of course but that won't last much longer.  For the last couple of years when we went to cut his Macho-butt headed straight for the shiney new big saw (029 with 20" bar) leaving me, the old man, with the old small saw (026-Pro with 18" bar).  I never said a word.  Then about a month ago he grabbed up "my" saw one afternoon and that was the last I've seen of it.  See what I'm sayin'?  I can't get that smaller saw out of the boy's hands and he's cutting more wood with it than he ever did with the larger saw.

By the way, just to show that the old man ain't no fool:  Now that I got him hooked on the 026 I'm going to sell the 029 because yesterday I bought myself a 361, and once again I'm not going to say a word.  We'll see how long it takes the lad to figure this one out.


----------



## Creek-Chub (Dec 6, 2009)

Hmmm.  I'm about the same age as your son, and I'm thinking that the moral of the story is....

Ask Santa for a 361?


----------



## Kong (Dec 6, 2009)

You are a perceptive young man.  You will go far.  Hopefully you will do so as the owner of a 361.  Don't overlook the 260 either.


----------



## North of 60 (Dec 6, 2009)

thinkxingu said:
			
		

> Creek--I'm not sure if it's a rampant problem, but I've been finding more and more website posts about the 5100 'blowing up.' Not sure if it's one of those ratio things, where there are so many out there it's destined to be misused/mistreated or if it's one of those 'the squeaky wheel gets the grease,' but the same applies to the 290 (best-selling saw) and the only thing I've ever heard about that is weight vs. power. Now that I think about it, other than the 'porkiness' Redd mentioned, I'm not sure I've ever read a complaint.
> 
> S



They stopped carrying the Dolmars up hear after one year at the dealer. Blown engines and broken plastic parts. Fuel tank leaks etc... such a deal. :smirk:  To good to be true Id say.   Must of been the pine trees letting them over-rev.


----------



## Creek-Chub (Dec 7, 2009)

Kong said:
			
		

> You are a perceptive young man.  You will go far.  Hopefully you will do so as the owner of a 361.  Don't overlook the 260 either.



Lost a steal today.  361 w/20" bar over on Arboristsite.  Looked super clean and the guy wanted $450.  I called and he was in church.  Called an hour after church and it was sold.  Back on the hunt... so I can give Santa some specifics, of course.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 7, 2009)

north of 60 said:
			
		

> thinkxingu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




BWAAAAAAAAAA HA HA HA HA HA HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA HA HA HA HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


dolmer


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 7, 2009)

You can't compare the 260 or 361 to the 290. Look at the handle color and the price tag, those are pro saws and the 290 is not. While the 5100s is a pro saw as well, the mere fact that they cost the same as the 290 puts them in the same "class" for me. The pro-ness of the 5100 is a feature I'd say. 

This is like the diesel vs. gas truck debate when you're only towing a small trailer. Sure the diesel does it better and will last longer, but it costs more than a gas truck and the gas truck will last just as long doing the work you have to do. 

We'll tell you if you NEED a pro saw, help you decide. Until then, save your money and buy the 290. Dolmar local support sucks in my area so the choice was easy.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 7, 2009)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> Y*ou can't compare the 260 or 361 to the 290. Look at the handle color and the price tag, those are pro saws and the 290 is not.* While the 5100s is a pro saw as well, the mere fact that they cost the same as the 290 puts them in the same "class" for me. The pro-ness of the 5100 is a feature I'd say.
> 
> This is like the diesel vs. gas truck debate when you're only towing a small trailer. Sure the diesel does it better and will last longer, but it costs more than a gas truck and the gas truck will last just as long doing the work you have to do.
> 
> We'll tell you if you NEED a pro saw, help you decide. Until then, save your money and buy the 290. Dolmar local support sucks.



Agreed, but the 280 (and the 270, I think) have white handles and cost quite a bit more than the 290 yet Stihl refers to them as "mid-grade" saws.  

Anyone?


----------



## smokinj (Dec 7, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> Highbeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there running the Intelligent Engine Management Iike the pro saw guess there just stepping it up a bit


----------



## Creek-Chub (Dec 7, 2009)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> Until then, save your money and buy the 290. Dolmar local support sucks in my area so the choice was easy.



Boy, I'd love to.  Unfortunately, instead of sticking to my guns with the 290 I started thinking about "what if" I could track down a 361 in nice shape, and... I can't go back now.  Just found another one in better shape for about the same money.  5 tanks of gas through it, supposed to be in perfect condition.  We'll see how it shapes up...


----------



## smokinj (Dec 7, 2009)

Creek-Chub said:
			
		

> Highbeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that would be sweet I love the 361


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 7, 2009)

Okay, you are past needs and on to wants. I would love to have a 361 instead of a tree hugger 362. You might not be able to get a 361 pretty soon so now's your chance. If you can afford it then there is no harm in a pro grade saw, lots of fun to be had. Be sure that you know what to look for in a used saw. Those 5 tanks of gas might have been straight gas.


----------



## Kong (Dec 7, 2009)

"Those 5 tanks of gas might have been straight gas."

I am sad to report from personal stupidity that an otherwise good running Stihl will survive just under one single tank full of straight gas.  The only defense I can give for myself in this embarassed state is that sooner or later everybody makes a mistake.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 7, 2009)

Kong said:
			
		

> "Those 5 tanks of gas might have been straight gas."
> 
> I am sad to report from personal stupidity that an otherwise good running Stihl will survive just under one single tank full of straight gas.  The only defense I can give for myself in this embarassed state is that sooner or later everybody makes a mistake.



what saw bit it?


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 7, 2009)

Since you wanted to put a fresh jug and slug in it anways....


----------



## Kong (Dec 8, 2009)

My lone experience with forgetting to mix the oil with the gas took its toll on my 026-Pro.  The new piston and cylinder cost me about $75 as I recall and it took a half hour to replace.  It was more of an embarassment than an expense and that came from not realizing what I had done.  The saw just sort of died and I couldn't get it restarted.  While I can do most gross mechanical work I'm not much good in the finess stuff; I can change a piston and cylinder but I'm not much good on setting ignition suff up or tuning carburators for instance.  So when it died I took it to the dealer.  They had it about a day and told me it would cost more to fix than it was worth because I had scored the piston and cylinder.  I took it home where it sat for a couple of months before I got around to buying the parts (E-Bay item) and fixing it.  It has run fine ever since, about 5 years now.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 8, 2009)

Kong said:
			
		

> My lone experience with forgetting to mix the oil with the gas took its toll on my 026-Pro.  The new piston and cylinder cost me about $75 as I recall and it took a half hour to replace.  It was more of an embarassment than an expense and that came from not realizing what I had done.  The saw just sort of died and I couldn't get it restarted.  While I can do most gross mechanical work I'm not much good in the finess stuff; I can change a piston and cylinder but I'm not much good on setting ignition suff up or tuning carburators for instance.  So when it died I took it to the dealer.  They had it about a day and told me it would cost more to fix than it was worth because I had scored the piston and cylinder.  I took it home where it sat for a couple of months before I got around to buying the parts (E-Bay item) and fixing it.  It has run fine ever since, about 5 years now.



So it didn't smoke the main bearing or anything on the bottom end?


----------



## smokinj (Dec 8, 2009)

Kong said:
			
		

> My lone experience with forgetting to mix the oil with the gas took its toll on my 026-Pro.  The new piston and cylinder cost me about $75 as I recall and it took a half hour to replace.  It was more of an embarassment than an expense and that came from not realizing what I had done.  The saw just sort of died and I couldn't get it restarted.  While I can do most gross mechanical work I'm not much good in the finess stuff; I can change a piston and cylinder but I'm not much good on setting ignition suff up or tuning carburators for instance.  So when it died I took it to the dealer.  They had it about a day and told me it would cost more to fix than it was worth because I had scored the piston and cylinder.  I took it home where it sat for a couple of months before I got around to buying the parts (E-Bay item) and fixing it.  It has run fine ever since, about 5 years now.


I think it could happen to anyone and that would suck great story nocking on wood now...


----------



## Creek-Chub (Dec 8, 2009)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> Okay, you are past needs and on to wants. I would love to have a 361 instead of a tree hugger 362. You might not be able to get a 361 pretty soon so now's your chance. If you can afford it then there is no harm in a pro grade saw, lots of fun to be had. Be sure that you know what to look for in a used saw. Those 5 tanks of gas might have been straight gas.



Certainly more of a need than a want, but I go through more than 10 cords a year, so it'll get a reasonable workout.  I have a fair knowledge about things mechanical, but if any questions come up I'll be sure to ask you fellas!


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 8, 2009)

I meant you need a saw, but you want a nice saw. Nobody ever wished that their saw was of a lower quality, less power, etc. 10 cords per year with one saw is a good bit of cutting, surely you're not shoving that through your englander are you?


----------



## ms440 (Dec 9, 2009)

If you had of used a good sythetic mix oil like I do, then your saw would have taken a tank and a half of straigt gas before siezing.....Not sure how I know that....Anyway I really liked my 361. I like my 440 more betterer.  At around the $400 range I really like a the Husky 346xp. That is what replaced my 361 with. I like the 50cc 70cc combo.  My 346xp is not that far behind my 361, guess it depends on what and how much you are cutting.


----------



## Creek-Chub (Dec 9, 2009)

Unfortunately, yes - for now.  Just shy of 3,000 sf of moderately insulated old house.  The Englander does the job, but I'm certainly pushing it to its limits.  Strategically placed fans, decent hardwoods, and a wife who stays home all help get the job done.  It's a good amount of work, but the first winter here I was spending $800 every 6 weeks heating the place to 64 or 66 degrees, and we've got an honest 5 or 6 month heating season.  Now I keep it at 70 or better and work my butt off processing wood.  Seems like a reasonable choice for the time being.  When I get too old to swing an axe and run a saw I'll probably have to move south or buy a smaller house, but for now the kids like running around in their Superman undies in December.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 9, 2009)

Creek-Chub said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, yes - for now.  Just shy of 3,000 sf of moderately insulated old house.  The Englander does the job, but I'm certainly pushing it to its limits.  Strategically placed fans, decent hardwoods, and a wife who stays home all help get the job done.  It's a good amount of work, but the first winter here I was spending $800 every 6 weeks heating the place to 64 or 66 degrees, and we've got an honest 5 or 6 month heating season.  Now I keep it at 70 or better and work my butt off processing wood.  Seems like a reasonable choice for the time being.  When I get too old to swing an axe and run a saw I'll probably have to move south or buy a smaller house, but for now the kids like running around in their Superman undies in December.



I love it, 361 what you need.I am 10 cords a year myself.


----------



## gzecc (Dec 9, 2009)

Creekchub, Sometimes a high end name brand just assigns a price to an item expecting people to believe its better just because it costs more.  You can't blame them.  Some people/ institutions are only brand shoppers and only believe they get what they pay for. Maybe its on a gov't contract somewhere and they need to keep the price steady.


----------

